
Product idea: weed removal bot for gardens, farms, walkways, etc. (solar?) - mgav
This could minimize the need for herbicides
======
rman666
I don’t recall where, but I know I’ve seen this idea talked about before. I
had a mobile robotics company years ago. Seems like a valid idea, even more so
now. However, the real world is not very forgiving. Set expectations low, and
have a long timeline in mind. Just sayin’.

